
Review: The 10.5-inch iPad Pro is much more “pro” than what it replaces - happy-go-lucky
https://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/06/review-10-5-inch-ipad-pro-is-pro-hardware-patiently-waiting-for-pro-software/
======
fsloth
The 120Mhz refresh rate is welcome. I had to hunt for a IPS 100Mhz+ display
this spring and boy, was it a pain. I hope markets will move into this
direction - the difference in all applications that have any movement on the
screen between 60 Hz and 100+ Hz is noticeable.

